# gun show at fairgrounds



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone else notice how decidedly unfriendly 99.9% of the vendors there were? I was there for opening Sat. morning and then at closing today, would not have went back but wanted to check on some WW2 stuff, shouldnt have bothered. Seems most everyone there was a major ass and pricing was higher by a good sight on most everything they were attempting to sell. Was like you were bothering them when you were looking at their wares and god forbid you asked a question! Went to Vets afterward on Sat and was a totally different scene. Managed to pick up a nice K98 and M1 Garand.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Which fairground show did you go to ? I went to the Richland County one this past saturday and was not at all impressed with the selection of guns or the dealers. It was a far smaller turnout that it used to be. Oh well, Medina will be coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

It was the one at the state fairgrounds in Columbus. Couldnt tell you how many of the so called vendors would just give you a blank stare or downright scowl as you were looking at their offerings, and god forbid you asked about something, was like you were wanting their firstborn! Seemed like every rusted, shot out old hulk was solid gold as far as their pricing.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

scallop said:


> Anyone else notice how decidedly unfriendly 99.9% of the vendors there were? I was there for opening Sat. morning and then at closing today, would not have went back but wanted to check on some WW2 stuff, shouldnt have bothered. Seems most everyone there was a major ass and pricing was higher by a good sight on most everything they were attempting to sell. Was like you were bothering them when you were looking at their wares and god forbid you asked a question! Went to Vets afterward on Sat and was a totally different scene. Managed to pick up a nice K98 and M1 Garand.


This is the same at some gun shops as well. Its a sellers market now, so the sellers can act as they please and still know they will be able to sell their merch. My advice is to only buy from those who are nice and act like they want to make you a sale even if it means passing up that dream gun. I went to my local gun shop to do a FFL transfer and the clerk seemed like it was such a big inconvenience for him to fax my info. I should have said "Hey buddy I am paying to $30 just to hit a few buttons and make a phone call."
Good to hear you were still able to buy something though. Post some pics of the new kids!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely on the dont deal with the nasties. I have walked away from many a deal (and a few were very nice on the price side) because the seller was less than civil.

here is a crappy pic of the M1, just happend to have it here at the office because we are going to have some recoil therapy at lunch.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Gotta love those M1'S. I have a few of them myself
You do know that you cant feed her commercial ammo unless you use a adjustable gas screw


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

scallop said:


> , just happend to have it here at the office because we are going to have some recoil therapy at lunch.



lol, recoil therapy, wish they offered that at my place of employment.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

have not heard about the commercial issue. mine is a rebuild with beretta parts chambered for .308 (hush now all you purists, i plan on getting an original WWII model in 30.06, just couldnt pass up the price on this one) does this apply to my gun? my brother also bought a springfield 30.06 at the same show, commercial issue apply to him as well?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

as far as the recoil therapy, heh i own the place so dont have to worry about asking permission, missed it this afternoon though, ended up going to the pub for a couple and that means no therapy.....probably go tomorrow though!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

As far as 30.06 Garand goes no commercial ammo only good quality surplus .I would not use any Korean Surplus, KA headstamp is correosive PS headstamp some is OK but there are some bad lots that will destroy your rifle.
Commercial made 30.06 , the powder has to slow of burn rate which increases pressure. It can bend the Op Rod and crack the reciver heel. Many people unknowing shoot commercial ammo and dont have problems. Metal fatigue is accumalative and doesnt happen overnight .These are 60 plus year old rifles, you could shoot thousands of rds with no problems or the very next shot. Dont get me wrong the Garand is a very strong weapon its just that commercial ammo is not designed for it.
You can shoot commercial ammo if you use a adjustable gas screw to bleed off excess pressure
Commercial 30.06 is very very pricey, surplus can still be had for about .31 per rd through CMP
I beleive there is one or two companies that may sell commercial 308 ammo that would be OK in your Garand, I would have to look . I would think your best bet is again good quality surplus. Bad thing surplus 7.62x51 (308) is around the .50- .60 per rd
Another thing, the Garand runs on grease not oil. The bolt lugs receiver rails, etc need grease. 
http://www.nicolausassociates.com/PDF/M1GarandRifleGreasePoints.pdf

If you need any help with anything send me a private message and we can go over it more

What did you give for your 308 Garand ?


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Make sure you Guage your Garand's before you buy one... If you go to the CMP Shop up at Camp Perry in Port Clinton you can sign out guages and test all of their rifles. They sell bulk ammo (Greek I think) Shoots great and accurate. IOT buy you must be a member of a CMP authorized gun club, show weapons training (CCW), I cant remeber everything else but google the CMP and it will take you to their webpages. If you are military that is all it takes to buy a rifle. You can buy Garands and Carbines along with Air Rifles and .22's from up there as well.


----------

